# RNT Daisy Cutter



## Boomer17 (Jun 30, 2009)

Im on the market for a new duck call and I have heard that the dc is a tough call to learn to use. I wondered if anyone could explain to me why its so hard to use. There isnt any place aroud where i live to try one out, so if anyone could explain to me why its such a tough call to blow thatd be great


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2009)

The Daisy Cutter isn't hard to use. It's hard to learn to use well. 

If you can make a good single reed call sound like a duck, then the DC shouldn't be hard for you to operate. If you can control the backpressure when blowing a call, then the DC may be an awesome caller for your style of calling..

It is bored more open than say the Old Style, Original or the Short barrel.  

It's meant to be an open water call- Loud, Loud,Loud...

I would say that the DCs I have played have been my least favorite RNTs for hunting use. ( I have been blowing RNTs since 1979 or so- I bought calls from Butch when he only made one type of caller..)

The DC is probably an awesome competition call, but for most of the hunting I do it's too loud. YMMV. 

Good Luck! RNT makes a great call.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

*DC too loud*

Great tip Nitro. So, I have the MVP which is too loud, what is your favorite RNT open water call?  Or even better, if Delta lost your calls on the flight out, what 1 RNT call would you have shipped out? Then, what 1 of all the others would you want?


----------



## Boomer17 (Jun 30, 2009)

thanks nitro, what rnt call do you recommend for me?
I do mostly open water, and occasionally hit the flooded timber.


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 30, 2009)

DeweyDuck said:


> Great tip Nitro. So, I have the MVP which is too loud, what is your favorite RNT open water call?  Or even better, if Delta lost your calls on the flight out, what 1 RNT call would you have shipped out? Then, what 1 of all the others would you want?



http://www.rntcalls.com/products/items.aspx?id=3

In cocobola


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2009)

I like the Original. It's a do it all call for the hunter.

Dewey Duck- the calls go in the carry on.......

I have a twenty plus year old model in BoisDArc that's been a good un. It has changed colors quite a bit since I bought it...

If you want a little more volume or sharper tone- go acrylic in the color of your choosing.

Good Luck!!


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

*Carry On*

Amen brother Nitro. My calls get more protection than my stomach! I have an Echo timber cocobolo which is sweet so would the oiriginal be any improvement? Jimbo's response to that same question was the bois d'arc DC.
Boomer, I didn't mean to steal your thread but I thank you for starting it. If you're like me, you can learn a lot by paying attention to the responses.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2009)

DeweyDuck said:


> Amen brother Nitro. My calls get more protection than my stomach! I have an Echo timber cocobolo which is sweet so would the oiriginal be any improvement? Jimbo's response to that same question was the bois de arc DC.



Man, I don't know without hearing you call. 

Echo makes great stuff too. I hunt with Rick's calls quite often.. 

I prefer wood calls to the Acrylics myself. The best  acrylic call I own is a Lares that a friend gifted me....it's been awesome. Loudest call I have ever heard for it's size. (and it doesn't have a cork, so it never needs to be tuned)....

There are lots of great calls out there. I truly think the key is finding a good basic call and learn to CALL.... then find a caller that suits your style as you progress.

For some that means a 15 dollar Duck Commander or a Haydels. (and there isn't anything wrong with that)..

Good Luck.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jun 30, 2009)

*Listening*

Nitro, Sent you a PM.


----------



## clent586 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think it has all been covered. I have not got a 1/100th of the run time as Nitro, but I prefer the Echo over the RNT for me. The DC is a good call but in my opinion it is a very loud almost raunchy call. I had one that I set up as a double reed andit rocked! For the money, an original Duck Commander is one of the sweetest and softest calls on the market, you can get a whisper out of those! The woods have a lot of character, they change pitch with moisture, they can be tempremental but are sweet in tone. I got friended a Maple Doc Hull that is a sweet call, on the open water side in volume but sweet. Try them all and get what fits you no matter the price. I have wasted a ton of money only to go back to some of the most basic and inexpensive calls out there. Nitro, is that an old Cadence call in Amber and Clear? My $.02


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2009)

clent586 said:


> I think it has all been covered. I have not got a 1/100th of the run time as Nitro, but I prefer the Echo over the RNT for me. The DC is a good call but in my opinion it is a very loud almost raunchy call. I had one that I set up as a double reed andit rocked! For the money, an original Duck Commander is one of the sweetest and softest calls on the market, you can get a whisper out of those! The woods have a lot of character, they change pitch with moisture, they can be tempremental but are sweet in tone. I got friended a Maple Doc Hull that is a sweet call, on the open water side in volume but sweet. Try them all and get what fits you no matter the price. I have wasted a ton of money only to go back to some of the most basic and inexpensive calls out there. Nitro, is that an old Cadence call in Amber and Clear? My $.02



Great post Clent. You are too kind. 

That call is an old hand turned (on a lathe) acrylic call from Greg Hood in Mississippi. I watched him build it.

He called it "Bourbon and Water" it's a Baaaaaaaaaaad call. I carry it on just about every hunt- it's been a good closer on certain days.

I have hunted that call from Coast to Coast. It will go in the box with me.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2009)

You better have a sealed box! I'll walk up with one and leave with two.


----------



## Nitro (Jun 30, 2009)

Mark K said:


> You better have a sealed box! I'll walk up with one and leave with two.



You , Hap and the boys are on the list already....I gotta leave this stuff to someone... in about 40 years.


----------



## Mark K (Jun 30, 2009)

In 40 years I'll be about ready - we'll make it a double then.


----------



## R-N-T Drake (Jul 1, 2009)

*R-n-t*

Im a big fan of all RNT calls and they all have thier place depending on style and location you are hunting. To answer your direct question, i love the Daisy Cutter and yes for someone that is not experienced with controlling backpressure it could be a tough call to run right out of the box. I have at least one of every RNT made and i hunt Arkansas flooded timber and Mississippi Fields with my daisy cutter 99% of the time. In my opinion the best wide range call (If tuned right) is the Original, the best timber only call is the Old Style. Maybe this helps.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jul 1, 2009)

R-N-T Drake said:


> Im a big fan of all RNT calls and they all have thier place depending on style and location you are hunting. To answer your direct question, i love the Daisy Cutter and yes for someone that is not experienced with controlling backpressure it could be a tough call to run right out of the box. I have at least one of every RNT made and i hunt Arkansas flooded timber and Mississippi Fields with my daisy cutter 99% of the time. In my opinion the best wide range call (If tuned right) is the Original, the best timber only call is the Old Style. Maybe this helps.



im a big fan of rnt to but the price's are high.


----------



## Browning (Jul 1, 2009)

The Daisy cutter is my favorite call RNT makes.  I use it and the New old style 99% of the time.  It takes a little more pressure control to run softly than some of the other models.  When you get it figured out though, it sounds great soft or loud.  It's a raspier call than other models.   

If you are looking for a great all around call, the original can't be beat.   My suggestion is to find a place to try them all before you decide.  If you find yourself near Douglas, you are welcome to try all of mine.   You will know when you try them which one "fits" you and your style of calling best.  

Be careful though, it's an addiction...

Todd Browning
South Georgia Mud Buddy
RNT Prostaff
Drake Waterfowl Field Expert


----------



## fourshot (Jul 1, 2009)

all rnt calls are good. I for one have  a few of them but i cant get the duck out of them like i can an echo . The best way to find a call that fits you is go some were that sells most big name calls and pick them up one at a time to find the one that fits you


----------



## rholton (Jul 2, 2009)

DC is a nice sounding call. It doesnt seem to have the bottom end like Echo/RNT timber calls or the RNT Original. It has as much on the top end as you could ever want.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 2, 2009)

rholton said:


> DC is a nice sounding call. It doesnt seem to have the bottom end like Echo/RNT timber calls or the RNT Original. It has as much on the top end as you could ever want.



Which is where most hunters don't need to go.

The #1 call to assure you WON'T kill those Mallards overhead is a 20 note High Ball...or hail call........


----------



## rholton (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly Nitro.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 8, 2009)

I like the Daisy Cutter and own an acrylic one myself, but as far as open water duck calls go, Brian Watkins is a custom call maker who makes an absolutely phenomenal call.  I have a Watkins Original from him.  Two in acrylic and one in Hedge, and the Hedge and the Acrylic are always on my lanyard.  

Brian's website is:
http://www.duckcalls.us/


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 8, 2009)

Nitro, is that a Lares T-1 on your lanyard?  I got a Hybrid with a T-1 insert myself.  Its a fixture on my lanyard next to my Hedge Watkins.  Lares are great calls and they don't stick.


----------



## Nitro (Jul 8, 2009)

Skyjacker said:


> Nitro, is that a Lares T-1 on your lanyard?  I got a Hybrid with a T-1 insert myself.  Its a fixture on my lanyard next to my Hedge Watkins.  Lares are great calls and they don't stick.



It is. Awesome little call. I really like it. 

The Doc Hull next to it is a good one too. On the other end of the tonal spectrum, but a great call. 

JJ Lares and Doc Hull are two of the lesser known master callmakers of the Duck call world...


----------



## Mark K (Jul 8, 2009)

I got a Lares Hybrid. I just wanted to look good when walking out with a limit!!! You know, to look like I can call as good as I shoot!


----------



## KYTNHunter (Jul 8, 2009)

IMO a Daisy Cutter is a must have on the lanyard. I don't use it all the time. It is a special purpose call. I use it when ducks give me a semi-look or work around and don't commit. When they look like they are 90% outta here, I grab the DC and give it an AIIINK AIINK AInk aink and it turns them on a dime a LOT of the time. The rasp and volume is a different tone than they hear most times.

I use the single reed cocabola RNT and a cheap Red Leg Mallard as my main calls.


----------



## duckcutter788 (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree with all the statement's as well. I hunt with a RNT Original and i love it. I also have a Echo timber and i can get soft of loud with it which i never do. Like to sweet talk those mallards in. Again i love my RNT and would not get rid of it, but i have a problem with it sticking when it get a little cold. Talked to John Stevens at the shop and he said to use something like rain ex or something like that. Really never tried it. Can anyone of you help with that.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 9, 2009)

*Rainex*

I put rainex on my MVP and the Echo timber and WALLAH-they almost never stick now. That stuff is amazing on a duck call. Tastes bad at first but it soon wears off and my sticking problems have about dissappeared. Just pour some into the barrell, shake it up,  let it sit awhile and you're done. You can rinse it out with clear water under the tap to clean out the taste but it won't remove it from the reed.


----------



## Skyjacker (Jul 9, 2009)

Nitro said:


> It is. Awesome little call. I really like it.
> 
> The Doc Hull next to it is a good one too. On the other end of the tonal spectrum, but a great call.
> 
> JJ Lares and Doc Hull are two of the lesser known master callmakers of the Duck call world...



I like Doc's calls for the looks.  He makes some really nice looking calls.  I'm not a fan of the sound.  I had a couple that I have since sold.   I love my Lares.  If I could only use one call for the rest of my life, Lares Hybrid would be it.  They are unbelievably expensive though.


----------



## Nitro (Aug 16, 2010)

TTT for the upcoming shopping season...

There are some good callers giving some great advice on this thread.

I wish Mr.Browning would post more often.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Aug 16, 2010)

Nitro said:


> TTT for the upcoming shopping season...
> 
> There are some good callers giving some great advice on this thread.
> 
> I wish Mr.Browning would post more often.



X 2 Nitro. I enjoyed reading this thread again. Lotta good ideas here.


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 16, 2010)

There are SO MANY great calls on the market.  I have been to a couple of waterfowl shows and blown all the calls now that I am a proficient duck call blower (notice I did not say duck caller...that remains to be seen on the marsh this season).  

It really is a lot in your own "style".  How you present the air into your call, and how you control back pressure, and how your mouth and throat are shaped are going to be slightly different than anyone else's. 

I have found the Buck Gardner Buck Brush and Tall Timber to be great all-arounders for me.  At the Ohio Waterfowlers' Bootcamp I got to blow the Shot Caller duck call from Field Proven Calls.  That one is going to fit me great as well.  

The Daisy Cutter ends up sounding too raspy to my ears the way I blow.  Would it get better with practice?  Maybe. Would the ducks like the sound just like it was?  Maybe.  The RNT and Echo calls were both excellent products and I could see many of their calls on my lanyards if I had money to fill some more of them   The Zink PH-2 is a ducky, underrated hunting machine of a call.  Custom duck calls from Lares, Glynn Scobey, KES waterfowlers, and Saunders all are PHENOMENAL products, and often at considerable savings over similar acrylic products from the "big names".

If there is one central piece of advice I might give: go to a waterfowl show if you have to drive 4 hours to get there.  It is TOTALLY worth it to have a ton of callmakers in one place so you can try their products out.  Find one (or 10) calls that suit you, and stick with them.

Now, here is the caveat: the above is great advice for someone who knows how to blow a duck call.  If your calling doesn't sound good already, and you struggle with consistency in your pecking, clucking, greeting calls, and lonesome hen quacks, trying out a BUNCH of calls is just going to be confusing and maybe embarrassing at a big show.  The flipside is that at a show like that you will find lots of more experienced callers willing to bend over backwards to help you learn.  Still, you would be better served getting a proven all around polycarb call like a Haydel's DR-85, Quackhead J-frame, or Buck Gardner Double Nasty, and practicing along with a learner's CD until you sound JUST the same.  There are also NUMEROUS online calling resources that have very valuable information, especially once you have graduated past consistent quacking, clucking, and air presentation and want to learn more advanced cadences.

Get with buddies who can call and have them listen and critique.  If you can't, record yourself calling outside from a distance, and play it back in comparison to the learner's CD or DVD.

Spend the time learning to play the instrument correctly first.  When it clicks, there are few things more satisfying after the hard work required.  Because now you have an excuse to go out and buy a high-dollar acrylic that will actually suit you--a proficient, confident duck call blower.  And you and I can go out in the marsh this season ready to do our next tutorials: getting birds to work 101.


----------



## CUT-EM CURT (Aug 16, 2010)

*Dr-85*

you can spend all the money you want on a call,but in my opinion,Haydell Dr-85 is the best call all around for timber or open water.everyone has their prefence. everyone blows a call different.stick with one you feel comfortable with. you can have one call and five people blow it and you will have five differant sounds.


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 16, 2010)

duckcutter788 said:


> I agree with all the statement's as well. I hunt with a RNT Original and i love it. I also have a Echo timber and i can get soft of loud with it which i never do. Like to sweet talk those mallards in. Again i love my RNT and would not get rid of it, but i have a problem with it sticking when it get a little cold. Talked to John Stevens at the shop and he said to use something like rain ex or something like that. Really never tried it. Can anyone of you help with that.




IT WORKS DUDE !! GOTTA A FRIEND WHO STICKS ALL HIS DLB REEDS. I TOLD HIM ABOUT IT AND HE 'S HOOKED !!  RAIN-X 


AS FOR ALL THE OTHER COMMENTS  ABOUT CALLS ,I NEVER AGREE WITH PEOPLE ON CALLS VERY MUCH BUT  ALL OF YOU HAVE LAYED IT OUT PERFECT . GREAT POST  AS BAD AS I HATE TO SAY IT "NITRO" IS  DEAD ON THE $$$$$$$$$$$ ON THIS POST !!!!


----------



## browning84 (Aug 17, 2010)

Nitro said:


> TTT for the upcoming shopping season...
> 
> There are some good callers giving some great advice on this thread.
> 
> I wish Mr.Browning would post more often.



I don’t know Mr. Browning, but I got browning in my sn so I will post . I personally think there is not much a better choice than an Echo poly call to learn on, they are the most consistent poly call I have pick up each one I have blow sounds close to the one before this is not always the case with other poly’s. I personally can get everything out of one that I can on any other call. I do prefer wood as I feel you get a sweeter sound out of wood. Nitro the first thing I thought when I saw the bourbon and water call was, is that a southern game calls call and I’ll be danged if it’s not, I assume that it was just Greg Hood calls at that time when he made it for you. I have not gotten a chance to run one but will be looking at some point in adding one to my very small collection (looking to grow it too something big). I think the most important thing to remember is learn to operate the call before you hunt it, don’t try to learn to work birds and learn to work a call at the same time. Now is the time to break out the calls and practice, and don’t be afraid to ask questions here and also remember that the guy that made the call you run can also help you if you just pick up the phone. I personally would rather see questions everyday here than to go out and listen to someone blow a 30 note hail call at everything that flys during season.


----------

